# Stellaris Performance mit Ryzen 3000/Navi



## JZedtler (20. September 2019)

Hallo!

Seit einer Woche spiele ich Stellaris mit dem Star Trek New Horizons Mod. Da mein jetziger PC (siehe Sig) wahrscheinich auf großen Karten eher früher als später in die Knie gehen könnte, käme ein Neukauf in Betracht. Eigentlich tendiere ich eher zu einen Ryzen 3700X / 3800X und einer RX 5700XT. Nun musste ich aber lesen das Stellaris zumindest nicht so gut mit Ryzen 1000/2000 performt weil wohl auf Intel optimiert. Zwischenzeitlich hat es aber Updates gegeben aber ich finde keine relevanten Erfahrungsberichte ob mit Ryzen 3000 da Fortschritte erzielt wurden.
Hat jemand zufällig Stellaris und spielt mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi und kann mir Erfahrungswerte zur Performance mitteilen? Ggf. würde ich sonst über eine Intel-NVidia Kompi nachdenken auch mit etwas Bauchweh. 
Die Frage wäre ja auch ob ich mit neuer CPU überhaupt größere Performamcesprünge machen würde bei Stellaris.


----------



## Cosmas (20. September 2019)

Ich habs nur mal auf meinem noch aktuellen 1600X gespielt (Als es das auf Steam mal übers WE kostenlos gab, kam noch nicht dazu die Vollversion zu holen, Setup so wie noch im Profil zu finden) 
und konnte eigentlich nicht meckern, selbst die ersten grösseren Schlachten und die Verwaltung von nem guten Dutzend Systeme war absolut fluffig.

Wenn man sich dazu nun ansieht, was die Ryzen 3000er in Games teilweise zugelegt haben, alleine schon über die 2000er und erst recht über die 1000er, dann würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.
Solange der Rest passt, dürfte dir da kein Game so leicht Probleme machen.

Beim 8Kerner, würde ich aber zum 3700X greifen, der ist günstiger und nur minimalst langsamer und kühler (65 zu 105W TDP) als der 3800X und lässt sich auch fast genausohoch takten +/- 100-200MHz.
Den Aufpreis ist der 3800X, genau wie der 3600X zum 3600 einfach nicht wert.

Abhängig davon, wieviele Kerne Stellaris auslasten kann, ist jeder 3000er Ryzen in jedem Fall deutlich performanter, als dein alternder 4Kerner, 
erst recht in Kombination mit schnellem 3200+ RAM und dank aktueller Architektur auch deutlich im Singlecore.

Immerhin wird hier oft der 9700k erreicht oder knapp geschlagen (von den 8Kernern) und selbst der 9900k muss manchmal so richtig das Gaspedal zum Anschlag durchtreten, um sich noch die Spitzenposition zu sichern.


----------



## JZedtler (20. September 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Für mich wäre vor allem die Performance im späteren Spielverlauf wichtig was ja der Pferdefuß in Stellarias sein soll.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. September 2019)

Stellaris ist weder für Intel noch AMD optimiert sondern hat schlicht das Problem das aufgrund der Engine so gut wie fast alles über einen Kern berechnet wird. Ryzen 1000 und 2000 hatten eine geringe Single Core Leistung, haben also im Endgame eher zugemacht als ein Intel auf 5 Ghz. Mit Ryzen 3000 liegt die Leistung quasi auf einem Level. Grundsätzlich würde ich in Stellaris einfach nicht die größte Map nehmen und diese mit möglichst vielen Npcs zuklatschen, das schafft im Engame keine CPU stabil. Die größte Welt die ich mit einem Kollegen bis zum Ende gespielt habe war soweit ich mich erinnern kann "Groß" mit 800 Welten (?) und irgendwas um die 10 Ki Reiche mit 2 gefallen Reichen das lief auf meinem Ryzen 1700 mit 3,8 Ghz bis zum Ende wunderbar durch, der Kollege mit einem FX8350 hatte da erheblichere Probleme und teils 1-2 Fps in großen Schlachten .


----------



## Cosmas (21. September 2019)

UH FX8350 vs Stellaris oder Sins of Solar Empire da is die Katastrophe vorprogrammiert..dagegen leistet selbst mein 1600X auf einem Kern locker 50% mehr...
davon abgesehn, is da ja noch die Sache mit dem gemoddeten 4Kerner den man als 8Kerner ausgab, was da ohnehin in vielen Games Probleme machte und von mir daher auch immer abgeschaltet wurde, als ich noch FX8350-Besitzer war...^^


----------

